# Carribean/BVI Bareboat Areas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am wanting to bareboat next year and would like your help. Are there better areas to go than others. It would seem that the BVI''s might be crowded and touristy. Any unspoiled areas left? Also your opinion of the larger charter companies vs the mid to small companies? Has anyone used a broker? And is it better that going direct?
Thanks.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

There ARE areas of the BVI that can be quite touristy - and entertaining at the same time. However, from where I sit to Anegada is 40+ miles, with dozens of protected anchorages and moorings set where you won''t run into anyone during the highest of high seasons. Spanishtown is always sleepy. Roadtown is always eclectic. The advantage is diversity and convenience.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy, VIExile. Is there such a thing as an economy trip to BVI. That is could a person
charter a bare boat and spend a week in BVI for say, $1500. When I was living in Port of 
Spain in the early 70''s, I could do Tobago, Granada or a dozen others for a whole week on
500 bucks. Also, what is the best off season
period to go. Please advise.

Thanks,

dhd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Viexile,
You sound like a BVI expert. Can you direct me to a publication or web site to help out? Also any recommendations on where to charter out of and any recommended charter companies?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try Ed Hamilton - we received great service through them:

http://www.ed-hamilton.com/

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Heres my .02 for what it''s worth...

After hearing so many wonderful things about Ed Hamilton I had decided to give him a whirl since I was pulling my hair out trying to book a bareboat charter for less than a week in Tortola.

I was told by one of the staff members at Ed Hamilton that it wasn''t possible and the best that I could hope for was to either book it for the entire week and turn it in early (losing 3 full days) or to try a ''walk-on''. 

Now, I don''t know about anyone else, but spending the money to get to Tortola without a confirmed place to store my gear is not a prospect I wanted to experience.

I wasn''t about to quit, so I aimed for the top tier companies that had plenty of boats. After several calls directly to the charter companies I was able to secure a confirmed charter from the Moorings. Funny, they didn''t think it that strange a request!

I had looked to Ed Hamilton for advice and came up with zero. This is not to say that I would never utilize them in the future, just that it is wise to double-check on your own as well. The time spent can be well worth your while!

Astarte


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try the grenadines, From St. Vincent to grenada is a great 7 day trip where you get some sailing in. e-mail if you need more information.


----------

